# Construction slow down ( need advise)



## Fastcapper

Hello all,

I made some splits and added mated queens to two of them around July 1st and captured 2 swarms that have mated queens back from mating around July 8th, all 4 hives are doing well. My issue is, I don't see any continual progress in comb build out. I've checked for the past two weeks and they still only have about 5 frames built out as of today.
Some are in deeps and some are in mediums. I have been feeding 1 to 1 syrup the entire time thru the top inner cover vent area with a mason jar feeder, I only obstruct about half of the vent.

My question is, is this normal, should I be concerned yet and is there anything I should be doing?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Bee Havin

Simple answerer, Yes. Building comb late in the year is harder. In your case, younger bees are generally the comb builders. Also swarms are usually eager beavers when building comb at first. Until you get more young, building will be slower. If it was me, I would switch to 2/1 syrup to prevent possible backfilling. I know some say 1/1 encourages comb building but so does 2/1. 2 to 1 takes up half the room in the comb you have. And any sealed obviously even less. You will need as much brood as you can get yet this year. Remember it's a 21 day brood cycle. You can/should feed this fall to get you through winter. This is what I would do if it was mine. It doesn't make it right. It is just what I would do.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## DavidZ

building comb this late is not hard, feed them 2:1 sugar syrup non stop, non stop!
if y ou pause they quit.
keep the sugar flowing and they will draw comb for you, I have a dozen 
nucs drawing right now, and nt slowing down, I started feeding those, back july 15th when the blackberries started slowing down, I have 95 frames drawn, and 40 going now, should be down in about 3-4 days after todays check.


----------



## Fastcapper

Thanks for the advise.
I started feeding the the 2 to 1 syrup and I'm seeing a lot of orientation flights, thinking a lot more bees so they will need to build.

Thanks again for the help!
Chris


----------



## aunt betty

Every once in a while I have to look up a word. 
Today it's "advise/advice". 
Advise is a verb.
Advice is a noun.
Who knew?

It gets pretty deep when you ask about plurals. Verbs don't have a plural form. You have to thank us all for our advices now. lol 
My advice is to not let strange beekeepers advise you with their conflicting advices. 


Today's revelation brought to you by the letter "U" and the number "6".


----------

